# لقاء صحفى في الجحيم



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

ما إسمك؟
لا يهم إسمي, فأنا وكل الذين هنا لا يتكلمون مع بعضهم, الكل مشغول في آلامه. 
أين كنت تعيش؟ وفي أي زمن؟
كنت أعيش وأنا على الأرض في مصر, ولدت في 1970 وتركت العالم في عام .2001
ماذا كانت ديانتك على الأرض؟
كنت مسيحي
مسيحي….!!إذن ما الذي أتى بك إلى هنا؟؟
كنت مسيحيا بالإسم فقط, فأنا كنت بعيدا جدا عن المسيح……
لكني أريد أن أفهم…كيف أتيت إلى هنا, رغم أنك مسيحي…؟
أنا كنت أحيا في وسط عائلة قريبة جدا من المسيح, فكان أهلي يواظبون على حضور القداسات, وقراءة الكتاب المقدس, والصلاة. أما أنا فلم أكن مثلهم أبدا, فقد كنت منشغلا بأمور العالم الكثيرة. كنت أمارس أسوأ الخطايا في مراهقتي, وازداد الحال بي سوءا عندما دخلت فترة الشباب…. كنت أتلذذ بالخطية.
ما هي الخطايا التي مارستها؟
كانت حالتي مزرية, فقد بدأت التدخين وأنا في المدرسة, حتى وصلت إلى إدمان المخدرات في الثانوية. لم أكبت الشهوة النجسة داخلي, وكنت أشبعها كلما ثارت علي , وعندما دخلت الجامعة إنحدر بي الحال أكثر, وبدأت إدمان الخمور…..كنا أنا وأصدقائي نتبارى في هذه الأمور الشريرة, ظنا منا أنها رجولة وفخر. كنـت أكذب, وأشتم ,وأحلف , وأنافق هذا وذاك, ولا أحب أحدا, بل كنت دائما أفكر في نفسي فقط لا الغير. كنت دائما أستمع الى الأغانى العالمية وأرددها طوال اليوم مما جعلنى حتى أنفر من سماع الألحان والترانيم لانى لوثت اذنى بالأغانى. 
كيف كنت على هذا الحال وأنت تعيش في وسط عائلة قريبة من الكنيسة؟ألم يفعلوا شيئا؟
في البداية لم يشعرأهلي بما أفعل لأني كنت كالأحمق أمارس هذه الأمور من ورائهم حتى لا يروني, ونسيت أن المسيح يراني. مع مرور الوقت, انكشفت الحقيقة لهم, فحزنوا جدا علي. حاولوا كلهم, خاصة والدي, أن يرجعوني لأحضان يسوع, لكني كنت أسد أذني ولا أسمعهم, بل بالعكس كنت أستهزأ بهم, وأتعجب منهم في نفسي وأقول " لماذا لا يتمتعون بالعالم كما أتمتع أنا؟ لماذا يعيشون في هذا الحرمان؟".
لكن الغريب أنهم رغم هذه الحياة الصعبة (في نظري) , كانوا في سلام وطمأنينة رغم أي ظروف صعبة تمر بهم , فأتذكر مثلا عندما مرضت أمي مرضا صعبا, كانت تشكر الله وتباركه!!!!….. أما أنا كنت في صراع دائم على عكسهم تماما, كنت أحيا في جوع حاولت إشباعه بالخطية, فأشبع…. لكن بمجرد أن أنتهي من فعل الخطية, أشعر بضيق وحزن, فسرعان ما أنساه بممارسة خطية أخرى جديدة...... كنت في دوامة لم أحاول الخروج منها. 
كثيرا ما نصحني كاهن كنيستنا, والخدام, ولكني كنت لا أستجيب….كان أصدقائي في الكلية ينصحوني ويصلون من أجلي, أما أنا فكنت أتهمهم بأنهم يتدخلون في حياتي الشخصية…… "كنت أسمعهم بالودن دي وكل الكلام أطلعه من الودن التانية, كنت بخدهم على أد عقلهم" …..كثيرا ما نخسني الروح القدس, لكني كنت أكتم صوته داخلي وأتجاهله, كنت عنيدا جدا…
هل كنت تذهب للكنيسة؟
كنت أذهب للكنيسة في الأعياد فقط …. لمقابلة أصدقائي في حوش الكنيسة. لم أحاول الوقوف للصلاة داخل الكنيسة أبدا, وإن دخلت, كنت أمل سريعا, وأحاول الخروج بأقصى سرعة, لأن فلانة ستنتظرني خارجا الساعة كذا في حوش الكنيسة مع بقية أصدقائي لكي نسهر معا…
ماذا كان يمثل لك المسيح في حياتك؟
لم أحاول أن اعرفه أبدا…كنت أرى صوره مصلوبا, وأسمع من الكاهن أن المسيح صلب لأجل خطاياي, ويستطيع أن يخلص كل من أراد أن يخلص…. لكني لم أكن أؤمن بهذا الكلام….. كيف أترك الخطايا المحببة لقلبي وأعيش في حرمان وحزن؟ أهذا ما يريده المسيح؟ 
أتذكر أن المسيح حاول معي كثيرا حتى يرجعني إليه…. بمشكلة كبيرة,بالضيق, بالحزن, بالكلام... حتى وفاة أحد أصدقائي المقربين بسبب جرعة زائدة من المخدرات لم يجعلني أتوب. لم أحاول اللجوء إلى المسيح حتى يعطيني سلام, بل كنت ألجأ للخطية حتى "أنسى".
كيف أنتهت حياتك؟
كنت مع صديقي راجعا بالسيارة إلى المنزل بعد أن سهرت معهم, وليلتها شربت كثيرا….. ,وأثناء رجوعي أصبت إصابة مميتة في حادث على الطريق, فنقلت إلى المستشفى أنا وصديقي الذي مات فور وصوله المستشفى.
أتت عائلتي إلي في المستشفى, وفهمت أن إصابتي بالغة….. كانوا يبكون حزنا علي …حاولوا معي حتى أتوب وأرجع للمسيح, لكن يالحماقتي, فلم أسمع لهم وأنا على فراش الموت, بل إستمريت في عصياني وشري بكل جهل. أتى الكاهن, والأصدقاء والخدام لكي يشجعوني على التوبة....تناولت من جسد المسيح, لكني كنت داخلي غير مقتنع بأن هذا هو جسد المسيح ودمه..... لم أكن مستحقا للمسيح. 
أتت اللحظة الرهيبة, وشعرت بأني أموت, وحينئذ إنفتحت عيناي, ورأيت الشياطين حولي فرحة سعيدة, ترقص وتتهلل… أما من بعيد, فرأيت ملائكة واقفة تبكي حزنا….. بعدها قيدتني الشياطين وأخذوني, وانتلقت حتى وصلت إلى مكان لا أستطيع وصفه, وهناك رأيته………..
……..المسيح؟
كان واقفا في حزن, عندما رأيته سقطت على وجهي… ظننت أن المسيح سيأتي ويقيمني كما كان يقيم البائس والحزين, لكنه لم يأتي….ثم دار هذا الحوار الذي لن أنساه….
المسيح: من أنت؟
أنا: ألا تعرفني؟ أنا فلان إبن فلان……
المسيح: أنا أعرف والدك لأنه يتبعني, أما أنت فكنت بعيدا عني…..
أنا: أنا كنت مسيحي…
المسيح: إن كنت مسيحي, لماذا لم تتبعني؟ لماذا كنت تتبع الشيطان ولم تستجب لرسائلي الكثيرة التي أرسلتها لك من خلال عائلتك وأبونا فلان والخدام وأصدقائك المقربين؟ 
أنا: يا يسوع المسيح, أرجوك إرحمني, لا تتركني مع هذه الشياطين.....إنها مخيفة جدا!!!
المسيح: هذه أول مرة تطلب فيها الرحمة, ولكنك نسيت أني عادل وأجازي كل واحد كحسب أعماله. لقد مر زمان الرحمة, والآن هو وقت الدينونة العادلة.
أنا: أرجوك يا يسوع المسيح, سامحني, أنا أحمق ضعيف لم أفهم وأدرك محبتك, تلذذت بالخطية وعشت فيها,ونسيتك, لكني يارب ندمان الآن على كل ما فعلت, فأرجوك سامحني واغفر لي….
المسيح: ليتك قلت هذة الكلمات من ساعة فاتت وأنت على الإرض, ولكن للأسف……
أنا: يا يسوع إرحمني…..

بكيت وصرخت "يا يسوع إرحمني", لكني لم أسمع رد منه هذه المرة, ووجدت نور المسيح يخفت, فرفعت رأسي ونظرت, فوجدته بعيدا عني, ظللت أركض ورائه, لكني كنت أبتعد عنه بدلا من أن أقترب إليه….. ثم أخذتني الشياطين وأنا في هذه الحالة المزرية…. وأتت بي إلى هذا المكان الذي أنا فيه الآن….

وبعد أن حكى هذا الشاب حكايته هممت بالذهاب, لكنه أوقفني وقال لي:
" أريد أن أقول لك شيئا…هي نصيحة من هذا الذي لم يسمع النصيحة"
أنا وكل الذين في هذا المكان نريد شيئا واحدا….أن نرجع إلى الأرض ولو لدقائق لكي نقدم توبة للمسيح… لكن هذا شيئا لن يحدث أبدا.
أتعرف بماذا أشعر وأنا هنا؟ حزن وكآبة وندم شديد لا يقل, بل يزيد مع الوقت…. وللأسف لا أستطيع أن أنساه حتى إحدى الخطايا التى كنت أفعلها. 
كثيرا تحزن على الأرض وتلجأ للمسيح فيعطيك سلام, أما هنا فمهما صرخت من الضيق والحزن فلا تجد سلام, بل يزداد حزنك….نحن لا نتكلم مع بعضنا البعض هنا, فلا توجد هذه الرغبة داخلنا, تماما كما تصاب أنت بالإكتئاب ولا تريد أن تتكلم مع أحد…. لكن على الأرض هذا الإكتئاب يمكن أن يزول, أما هنا فهو دائم.
أريد أن أقول لك شيئا: إندم وإبكي على خطاياك على الأرض لكي تتوب, حتى لا تبكي عليها هنا للأبد بلا فائدة….
أتعرف, في الجحيم لا يوجد فقط من هم خطاة مثلي, بل يوجد كثيرون غير مؤمنون كانوا يعيشون حياة صالحة لكنهم لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح….لكن أنا عقابي أشد منهم لأنهم لم يكن لهم فرص كثيرة للتوبة مثلي….. وهناك آخرون عقابهم أشد مني, كانوا يحيون حياة إيمانية ظاهرية لكنهم كانوا مملوئين شرا داخلهم !!!

+ أعتقد انك كنت منتبه جدا وانت تقرأ هذا اللقاء الذى ربما يتكرر مرة أخرى معك ومعى بعدما نموت ولكن... لماذا ننتظر حتى يتكرر معنا ؟ لماذا ننتظر حتى تكون الشياطين هى التى فى استقبال ارواحنا لما نموت ؟ انه من الغباء جدا ان اكرر أخطاء الأخرين ولم اتعلم من اخطائهم شيئا ؟ ما الذى يمنعك عن الله ؟ هل يمنعك العالم وشهواته ؟ بس العالم وكل شهواته هتزول يبقى انت ساعتها هتكون كسبت ايه ؟؟؟
لو لم يكن لك توبة حقيقية حتى الأن لاتتضايق بل اشكر اللة انة مازال يعطيك وقت حتى هذه اللحظة لانك قرأت هذة الرسالة وتستطيع الان وليس غدا ان تقدم توبة حقيقية لكى يعطيك اللة قلب نقى خالى من العالم وشهواته فانت تملك اللحظة الان اما ان اجلت توبتك فانت لا تضمن ان تستمر فى الحياة للغد . 
+ كثيرا ما نقول غدا أتوب وينتهي كل شيء .. حسنا.. ولكن ماذا يحدث لو مت قبل غد ؟ إن الذي وعدك بالغفران اذا تبت لم يعدك بالغد اذا أجلت )القديس أغسطينوس
​


----------



## just member (13 مارس 2009)

*موضوع شيق وجميل*
*شكرا ليكى اختنا العزيزة*
**​


----------



## Raymond (13 مارس 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع .. عشرة علي عشرة 

للامام دائما ..


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2009)

M a r i a m

جميل ورائع لهو موضوعك 

شكرااااا جزيلا لطرخه 

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل يا مريم 

تسلم ايدك

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## اني بل (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع ، وأتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## M a r i a m (26 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع شيق وجميل*
> 
> *شكرا ليكى اختنا العزيزة*
> 
> **​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 مارس 2009)

Raymond قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع .. عشرة علي عشرة
> 
> للامام دائما ..


----------



## M a r i a m (26 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> M a r i a m
> 
> جميل ورائع لهو موضوعك
> 
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (26 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مريم ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك​
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (26 مارس 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع ، وأتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## soso2009 (26 مارس 2009)

**


----------



## M a r i a m (30 مارس 2009)




----------



## mero_engel (31 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل فعلا *
*يستحق التميز لهذا الاسبوع*
*



*
*الف مبرووك *
*يثبت*​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة وتثبيتك للموضوع​


----------



## bashaeran (2 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك على الموضوع الشيق حقا نحن نعيش اليوم جميعا فيه بلا انكار او استخفاف تسلم ايدك والله ينورك اكثر اخوك بشير


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع يامريم
يستاهل التثبيت
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 أبريل 2009)

*يااااة موضوع اكثر من رائع يا مريم
انا عيوني دمعت وانا بقراة 
ليتنا نرجع الية ونقدم توبة قبل فوات الاوان

الرب يبارك في كل اعمالك وحياتك​*


----------



## girgis2 (6 أبريل 2009)

*شكرااا على التحزير الهام ده أخت مريم*

*وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *

*و مبروك على التثبيت*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2010)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد..

أشكـــــــــــرك
*



​


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2010)

bashaeran قال:


> اشكرك على الموضوع الشيق حقا نحن نعيش اليوم جميعا فيه بلا انكار او استخفاف تسلم ايدك والله ينورك اكثر اخوك بشير


 ميرسي لزوقك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2010)

bishoragheb قال:


> موضوع رائع يامريم​
> يستاهل التثبيت
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


ميرسي يابيشو لزوقك
ربنا معاك​


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *يااااة موضوع اكثر من رائع يا مريم​*
> *انا عيوني دمعت وانا بقراة *
> *ليتنا نرجع الية ونقدم توبة قبل فوات الاوان*​
> 
> *الرب يبارك في كل اعمالك وحياتك*​


ميرسي حبيبتي لزوقك بجد
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2010)

girgis2 قال:


> *شكرااا على التحزير الهام ده أخت مريم*
> 
> *وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *
> 
> *و مبروك على التثبيت*


 ميرسي جرجس لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد..*​
> 
> *أشكـــــــــــرك*​


ميرسي لزوقك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------

